# I need more help! (Jeez wont that kid shut up already!)



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I keep reading about the carbon cycle and how the ocean is involved in it. I have a few questions that im sure you brilliant minds can answer. I read that it is bad when the ocean absorbs CO2. Why does this cause harm? Also what makes the oceans acidic?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

It becomes more acidic since when CO2 is absorbed by the ocean it combines with water to make HCO3 which is carbonic acid.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

harif87 said:


> It becomes more acidic since when CO2 is absorbed by the ocean it combines with water to make HCO3 which is carbonic acid.


Very good young padawan...... The force is strong in this one....


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

But doesnt the ocean need carbon. For example i read that corals need it to grow


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

but if the level is too high it will cause harm. everything in excess is bad.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Carbonic acid makes the Calcium Reactors and reaction happen. Which desolves aragonite and such to release in to the tank for the corals to use.


----------

